# Soaking my russian tortoise



## Garrett8836 (Nov 14, 2011)

I got my Russian tortoise two days a go and have been noticing he has bubbles in his eyes. I read somewhere it is most likely dehydration. he doesnt go in the water part of his tank. I want to soak him but do not know how please help


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Garrett8836:

Welcome to the Tortoise forum!!

May we know your name and where you are?


----------



## Garrett8836 (Nov 14, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Hi Garrett8836:
> 
> Welcome to the Tortoise forum!!
> 
> May we know your name and where you are?



My name is Garrett and I live in Maryland, I am 14. I went to a reptile convention over the weekend picked him up and was told to come here for help


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 14, 2011)

Yea!!! to whoever told you about the forum. This is a great place for you to be. We have many members here in your age group...Tyler0912 comes to mind. He's also 13 and is in the U.K.

Just get a little tub or bowl with tall sides that the tortoise can't climb out of. Put in enough warm water so it comes up to the middle of the tortoise's sides (this area is called "the bridge"). Put the tortoise into the water and leave him there for about 15 minutes. Russian tortoises (Agrionemys horsfieldii) don't really like to be soaked, so he may scramble around a bit, but it doesn't hurt him.

What kind of substrate are you using? You should use something that you can moisten. A *slightly* moist substrate will help with the bubbly eyes.


----------



## Laura (Nov 14, 2011)

well, those people told you to come to the right place!

soaking... get a container a little bigger then your tort is round.. put about 1/2 inch or a bit more of warm water.. not hot, but warmer then room temp. place the tort in the container and leave him there at least 15 minutes. most will fight it.. dont let the water get cold. 
What is your set up like? lights, heatm diet etc. 
if the lights are not on for 14 hours a day and tis too cool, your russian will try to hibernate. How old it is? 

yvonne, you and I think alike! 
WELCOME!!!


----------



## Garrett8836 (Nov 14, 2011)

Right now I have a heat lamp, uv light on the tank cypress mulch, hut for shelter, water part with filter and tile for eating. 
He eats so far (had him for two days) lettuce and this food I was given called Mazuri.


----------



## Garrett8836 (Nov 14, 2011)

I am not sure if my post went through so I will state everything again 
he has eating tiles
A hut
Water with filter
Cypress mulch
Mazuri food and lettuce
vitamins


----------



## Laura (Nov 14, 2011)

how deep is the water with a filter? 
mazuri is a good food. if he will eat it! soak it and mix with dark green salad greens is he doesnt. 
Sounds good so far.. 
make sure your light is not a coil type bulb.. lots of eye issues with those..


----------



## Garrett8836 (Nov 14, 2011)

About 2 inches what i just noticed is that the water is pretty cold should the heat light be over the water


----------



## Garrett8836 (Nov 14, 2011)

Laura said:


> how deep is the water with a filter?
> mazuri is a good food. if he will eat it! soak it and mix with dark green salad greens is he doesnt.
> Sounds good so far..
> make sure your light is not a coil type bulb.. lots of eye issues with those..



His water is about two inches deep


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 14, 2011)

The water in his habitat is ok where it is, we're talking about his soaking water. The water you soak him in should be warm to room temperature.


----------



## Garrett8836 (Nov 14, 2011)

oh OK I get it. My other two questions are 

how much should i feed him

how to make him not afraid of me

why does he make these puffy sounds when i pet him or hold him sounds sort of like a fart


----------



## Laura (Nov 14, 2011)

How much to feed. If you give him a handfull of lettuce and doenst eat it all. feed less. 
time and patience... 
the sounds is him pulling into his shell i assume.. its scared.. he hasnt learned to trust you yet. 
you are a large scary predator who may eat him.. he hasnt learned you are the food god..


----------



## Garrett8836 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot for a help i just soaked him and the bubbles went away. He is very active and loves to scratch at the wall.


----------

